# Hvide Sande Sommer 2017



## Lemsen (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo Boardies, 
bin gerade in HS angekommen und wollte auf diesem Wege mal fragen was zur Zeit an der Schleuse und den Molen so beißt? Ist auch Wolfsbarsch möglich? 

Grüße und Petri Heil
Lemsen#h


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Bist du auf Facebook?
Such da mal nach Hvide Sande..


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Wolfsbarsch sollte möglich sein, aber eher Beifang oder Glückstreffer... Wenn das Wetter passt (Sonnenschein und Ostwind) dürftest Du Makrelen fangen können. Vielleicht sind auch noch Hornhechte oder ein paar Heringe da? Schau ruhig mal im Bereich "Anglerlatein" im "großen" Hvide-Sande-Thread vorbei. Da sind noch andere unterwegs, die aktuell vor Ort sind. Ein Austausch ist da immer schön. Und jemand wie ich, der noch sechs Wochen bis zum dringend benötigten Urlaub warten muss freut sich auch immer über ein paar aktuelle Meldungen 
Edit: Aale kannst du wahrscheinlich noch fangen, im Bereich der Moleninnenseiten. Hab ich selber aber keine Erfahrungen mit...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lemsen (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

So war gerade selbst 3 Stunden auf der großen Mole und konnte 15 Makrelen verhaften. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Konnte einige andere Petri Jünger beobachten,die mit Pose und Köderfisch auf Aal gefischt haben. In der Zeit die ich da war haben sie 5 schöne Aale gefangen. Zur Zeit sind sehr viele kleine Heringe an der Mole. 
Also es war ein schöner Tag, jetzt gibt es gleich Makrelen vom Grill. 

Gruß Lemsen


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Petri zu den Makrelen und guten Appetit! Wie hast Du gefischt? Mit Pose oder mit Makrelenvorfach und Blinker? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lemsen (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Habe mit meiner 3m Pilkrute und Makrelen Vorfach gefischt, die meisten Bisse kamen weit draußen und in Grundnähe. 

Gruß Lemsen


----------



## bissiger Hecht (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Wir waren heute Vormittag an der Schleuse und habe ca. 22 Hornhechte gefangen und am Nachmittag sind wir dann auch auf der Mole gewesen und konnten 14 Makrelen zum beißen verleiten. 

Schön ist, das die beiden Jungs ( 12  und 14 Jahre ) auch ihre ersten Meeresfische fangen konnten.


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Wir konnten gestern auch 5 schöne Makelen verhaften, Mole vorm Hafen auf Sandaal.


----------



## bissiger Hecht (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Gestern am oxriver gewesen, konnten leider nur eine Forelle von gut zwei kg erbeuten. Hat aber sehr gut in Sahne Soße geschmeckt


----------



## bissiger Hecht (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Sorry, das Bild war von Montag, Makrelen Burger


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ich weiß nicht, worauf ich mehr Neid empfinde: Eure Fänge oder die daraus gezauberten Mahlzeiten 
Petri und guten Appetit! Noch knapp 6 Wochen, dann sind hoffentlich noch ein paar Makrelen für mich da..


----------



## Lemsen (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Sieht sehr lecker aus was Du mit Deinem Fang gemacht hast. Ich will heute auch noch mal versuchen was ans Band zu bekommen. 
Weiterhin Petri#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Angelt ihr denn dort?

http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam

Mit was angelt ihr dort?  Maklerenvorfach und leicher Pilker?

In 2 Wochen bin ich auch da #h


----------



## okram24 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Die Kamera hängt an der Schleuse - gut für Heringe und Hornhechte.
Makrelen fängt man besser auf den Molen! 

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



okram24 schrieb:


> Die Kamera hängt an der Schleuse - gut für Heringe und Hornhechte.
> Makrelen fängt man besser auf den Molen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk




OK .. Danke   Dann werde ich dort nicht anzutreffen sein 

Was geht an der Mole derzeit noch ausser Platte und Makrele?


----------



## okram24 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Wenn die Makrelen in Massen da sind, kann man sie auch an der Schleuse fangen.
Am besten informierst du dich im Angelladeden vor Ort (Kott Fritid). Die sprechen deutsch und haben die aktuellen Informationen! 

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Das werde ich tun

aber es sind ja gerade auch Boardies oben


----------



## diedel38 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ja, wenn die Antworten .... mit den Antworten ist es etwas mau.

|rolleyes#c|gr:


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Die sind alle mit angeln beschäftigt [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lemsen (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

#6War heute mittag auf der großen Mole, aber es gab keinen Fisch. Zu viel Wind und hohe Wellen, Spaß hatten nur die Surfer und Wellenreiter. Danach noch kurz eine Stunde an der Schleuse angehalten und noch 11 Hornhechte verhaftet, die beißen im Moment sehr gut. 

Gruß Lemsen und viel Petri :m


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



Lemsen schrieb:


> #6War heute mittag auf der großen Mole, aber es gab keinen Fisch. Zu viel Wind und hohe Wellen, Spaß hatten nur die Surfer und Wellenreiter. Danach noch kurz eine Stunde an der Schleuse angehalten und noch 11 Hornhechte verhaftet, die beißen im Moment sehr gut.
> 
> Gruß Lemsen und viel Petri :m



Petri und lass sie dir schmecken #6


----------



## Lemsen (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Komme gerade von der großen Mole zurück, leider ohne Fisch. War sehr windig und hoher Wellengang. Einige andere Kollegen konnten ein paar Platten verhaften. 
Hoffe der Wind lässt bald wieder nach. 

Gruß Lemsen und viel Petri #h


----------



## Lemsen (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ist heute jemand auf der großen Mole gewesen, wie sieht es mit den Makrelen im Moment aus? 

Gruß Lemsen |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Gibt es denn außer dder M/S Solea noch andere Kutter in Hyide Sande, die zum Dorschangeln rausfahren?


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Nein, soweit ich weiß ist die Solea der enzige Kutter. Von Thyboron aus (ca. 90km nördlich) gibt es wohl noch die MS Bodil und die MS Muddi.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nein, soweit ich weiß ist die Solea der enzige Kutter. Von Thyboron aus (ca. 90km nördlich) gibt es wohl noch die MS Bodil und die MS Muddi.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Danke
Vll. kann noch jemand diese Aussage bestätigen.

Dann spar ich mir ja wieder Geld, da ich die neue Rolle mit Schnur nicht anschaffen werde 

Wie ist es denn nun mit Makrelen von der Mole?

10 Tage noch ...  :k


----------



## Lemsen (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Kann ich bestätigen, die Solea ist der einzige Kutter der von Hvide Sande aus fährt. 

Gruß Lemsen |wavey:


----------



## bissiger Hecht (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

So Leute, reiche noch kurz den Abschlussbericht vom Hvide Sande Urlaub nach :

24.07. an der Schleuse und auf der großen Mole geangelt : 22 Hornhechte und 14 Makrelen

25.07. Oxriver und eine Forelle von gut 2kg 
( bis hierhin hatte ich ja schon vor Ort berichtet)

26.07. Angelpause und unser versprechen bei den Kids eingelöst " Legoland "

27.07. den regnerischen Morgen zum ausschlafen und gemütlichem Frühstück genutzt, zum mittag hin dann eben bei Kott vorbei und mit Wattis eingedeckt, dann zum Museum Strandgaarden (ca. 20km nördlich von Hvide Sande) und von 14 bis 19.30 Uhr bei auflaufenden Wasser und starkem Südwest Wind Brandungsangeln.
Ein 30cm Wolfsbarsch, eine platte von 10cm und 2 von gut 20cm. Alle samt untermaßig und wieder in ihr Element entlassen.

28.07. Abreise Tag : morgens erstmal Zelt abbauen und alle Klamotten wieder in die Autos packen, dann zum Bäcker (Richtung Aldi auf der rechten Seite, nur zu empfehlen) belegte Baguettebrötchen gefrühstückt.
Den Plan auf der Mole Makrelen angeln haben wir dann aufgrund von leichtem regen schnell verworfen (die Felsen sind bei Feuchtigkeit doch schnell rutschig und das war uns mit den Kids dann zu riskant) also den Nachmittag noch an der Schleuse verbracht und gut 30 Hornis gefangen.
Die letzten Kronen dann beim Imbiss neben Kott ins Abendessen investiert und danach die Heimreise angetreten.

Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Urlaub und im Winter werden wir noch zwei schöne Räuchertage mit leckeren Hornis und ein paar Makrelen haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Seid ihr auf dem Camping Hvide Sande oder auf einem der beiden anderen gewesen?
Klingt ja anch einem schönen Familienurlaub


----------



## Astacus74 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Hallo Bissiger Hecht,

Zitat (die Felsen sind bei Feuchtigkeit doch schnell rutschig und das war uns mit den Kids dann zu riskant)

Wir waren im Oktober da zumindest ich bei Windstärke 7 da mußt du tierisch aufpassen das sind ja Steine im Format eines VW Busses mit entsprechend großen Lücken wo selbst ein Erwachsener ohne Probleme drin verschwindet.
Zum Fische landen mußt du nun mal den Betonweg verlassen und auf die Steine steigen ist nicht ohne.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Michael_05er (3. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ja, wenn die Steine nass sind würde ich da auch nicht mehr drauf rumklettern. Das kann ganz schnell schief gehen und du liegst mit angeschlagenem Schädel in der Nordsee... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoMono (4. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Gibt es denn aktuelle Fangmeldungen von den Molen??
Ich werde ab morgen auch am Start sein!!:vik:

Gruß Christian


----------



## noworkteam (4. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ja wie läuft es denn dort?
Ich wollte ab Montag dort mal bisschen im Hafenbecken stippen....

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Na dann werde ich ja einige von euch Ende nächster Woche dort treffen


----------



## porscher (4. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

bin ab morgen für eine woch in bjerregard...


----------



## diedel38 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



NoMono schrieb:


> Gibt es denn aktuelle Fangmeldungen von den Molen??
> Ich werde ab morgen auch am Start sein!!:vik:
> 
> Gruß Christian




War am Montag + Dienstag an auf der Nord Mole, keine Makrelen bei den Wellen, alles aufgewühlt, die Makrelen kommen nur wenn das Wasser klar ist, sind  - Augenfische - .Sind dann wieder nach Hause gefahren. Es wurden kleine Hornhechte gefangen,das wars aber auch schon.
Wünsche aber trotzdem allen die oben sind gute Fänge und vor allem Gutes   WETTER.

Gruß diedel38  #c|uhoh:#c


----------



## lucabenji (6. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Hallo zusammen darf man eigentlich mit 2 Angeln an der Mole angeln ?


----------



## anschmu (6. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen darf man eigentlich mit 2 Angeln an der Mole angeln ?



Darfst mit so vielen Ruten wie du willst . Nur immer an die Angelerlaubnis denken !


----------



## troutscout (8. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

bin im übrigen ab freitag vor ort soll heissen bjerregard. vlt. trifft man ja den einen oder anderen. tight lines jungs:vik:


----------



## lucabenji (8. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Bin auch ab Freitag da :vik:


----------



## marcowol (9. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Servus zusammen,

 Ich werde auch in ein paar Tagen für 3 Wochen vor Ort sein.
 genauer, ab dem 17.8. in Bork Havn. Hoffe mit meinem Sohn, das ein oder andere Mal zum Brandungsangeln zu kommen, oder am  Fjord und auch in Hvide Sand mal was zu probieren.
 Also wenn noch jemand von den Profis vor Ort ist, bin ich über jeden Tip froh, bzw. auf einen netten Plausch. 

 Gruß und Petri
 Marco


----------



## BigHead (12. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Wie siehts im moment aus?


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

finster , nehm ich an:m


----------



## noworkteam (14. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Zweimal morgens an der Schleuse gewesen, zweimal Nullnummer, einmal war das dumme Ding geöffnet gewesen.
Bei den anderen Anglern habe ich mittags einmal beim Hamburger essen, einen Hornhecht am Haken gesehen, da waren die Kormorane sichtbar erfolgreicher.....
Strand ist zumindest bei Bjerregard immer für einen Platten gut,..,die Größe könnte allerdings besser sein....

Mole war ich nicht.

Gruß 

Noworkteam


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Vom Strand aus Platte am Abend sehr gut, aber klein sind sie schon ...

3 Std. auf der Südmole gewesen auf Makrele, kein Biss wie bei all den anderen Anglern auch ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Wieder zurück:

Von der Süd-Mole aus konnte ich nur 2 mal wegen des Wetters angeln (glitschige Steine und hohe Wellen => Lebensgefahr!), jedesmal ohne Erfolg. Es waren zwar kleine Heringe und auch Sandaale in der Durchfahrt zwischen den Molen, ich habe auch einige gehakt, aber Makrelen sind keine auf Makrelenvorfach gegangen.

Vom Ufer aus auf Platte war an 2 Abenden sehr sehr sehr gut. An einem Abend habe ich bei jedem Einholen eine Platte gehabt, sprich: Ich habe nach 2,5 Std 9 schöne Platten mitgenommen und einem guten Aal (alles andere wanderete zurück ins Wasser).
Achtet beim Brandungsangeln, dass es nich zu windig ist, bei starken Westwind ist es nahezu aussichtslos eine Platte zu bekommen. Bei Ost- bzw. Südostwind und hellem Himmel ist es gut!

Dier beiden Angelläden in Hvide Sande sind gut sortiert, nicht teuer und die Angestellten beraten sehr nett und auskunftswillig in bestem Englisch und auch perfektem Deutsch.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Danke für den Bericht! Meine Vorfreude steigt weiter  
Wo hast du denn auf Platte gefischt, direkt in hvide sande? 
Grüße, Michael 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Brandungsangeln habe ich am Strand südlich der Südmole gemacht ungefähr zwischen Mole und dem Camping Hvide Sande.

Aber es geht überall.

Suche dir am Abend eine Stelle mit Strömungskante, d.h. dort wo die Wellen zusammenlaufen, du wirst das gleich am Strand sehen. Wenn nach 2 Würfen nichts geht, wandere 20 m weiter ....


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Suche dir am Abend eine Stelle mit Strömungskante, d.h. dort wo die Wellen zusammenlaufen, du wirst das gleich am Strand sehen. Wenn nach 2 Würfen nichts geht, wandere 20 m weiter ....


Gute Idee, ich bin in Argab untergebracht, dann werde ich wohl doch mal mit dem Buttlöffel an den Strand gehen. Danke!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

.. oder aber ein ganz normales Brandungsvorfach mit kombinierten weißen und roten Leuchtperlen vor dem Haken und nimm ein bis 180 g Krallenblei ( 175/ 180 g lassen sich leichter werfen als 200 g, welches ich nur bei starkem Wellengang und starker Ströumg genommen habe).
Auswerfen 5 min warten und dann einholen.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ich hab kein Brandungsgerät. Gar nix. Höchstens ne Wallerrute [emoji6] 
Deswegen muss ich mir mit leichtem Gerät behelfen... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Meine 2te Rute war eine 3,50 Tele mit 100 g WG ... 110 g Krallenblei => perfekt bei ruhigem Wetter

Hast du eine Karpfenrute?


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ich werde mal meine 100g-Spinnrute mitnehmen. Bei wenig Wind und Wellen sollte das gehen. Wenn das Wasser richtig in Bewegung ist dann halt nicht, muss ich halt den Schönwetter-Angler spielen


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Bei schönem Wetter kannst ja auch von der Mole aus auf Platte mit der Spinne angeln, denn da musst ja nicht weit rauswerfen und auch nicht durch die Rutenlänge Schnur aus dem Wasser bringen.
Wattwürmer und Vorfach gibst im Angelladen vor Ort wie auch den Dänischen Fischereischein, den du an der Küste brauchst und auch die Hafenlizenz Hvide Sande, die du für die Mole brauchst.
Mit der Spinne kannst sehr gut auf Hornhecht im Hafen und an der Schleuse angeln.


----------



## strandlaeufer (24. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Moinsen,
Zwischenfrage. Werden die Teiche auch im Winter besetzt? Bin zum Jahreswechsel dort.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

@strandläufer: Ich würde nicht damit rechnen. Je nach Witterung sind die Teiche vielleicht sogar zugefroren. Und selbst wenn nicht sind so wenig Angler vor Ort, dass wahrscheinlich nichts besetzt wird. Aber frag sicherheitshalber mal die Spezis in diesem Thread.

@Toni: Ich hoffe mal auf schönes Wetter und Ostwind, damit nochmal ein paar Makrelen in Ufernähe kommen. Dann werde ich wohl auch auf die Mole gehen. Den dänischen Schein habe ich (Plastikkarte, wird jedes Jahr verlängert), die Hafenlizenz hole ich mir dann, wenn ich sie brauche. Genauso wie Wattwürmer, die halten sich nach meiner Erfahrung nicht gut, also am besten kaufen und direkt verbrauchen... Vorfachzeugs hab ich noch welches, werde ein wenig basteln. Der Strand am Ferienhaus ist halt nochmal schneller erreichbar und damit für einen Spontantrip am Abend optimal.
Grüße,
Michael, Urlaubsreif


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Bin bei meinen Spaziergängen regelmäßig an der Schleuse und den Molen gewesen. Bis dato wurde nur von extrem vereinzelten Glücksfängen verwirrter Makrelen berichtet.
  Hab mir gestern mal die Fänge der Soela angesehen. Im Schnitt hatten die Angler einen halben vollen 10L Eimer Makrelen. 3 Angler hatten einen dreiviertel vollen Eimer. 
  Also selbst draußen geht nicht viel.

  Aufgrund der Aussichten habe ich mein Angelgerät noch nicht einmal ausgepackt.


----------



## thorbs1887 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Moi Maenners,
Das klingt ja nicht viel versprechend 
Bin Ende nächster Woche spontan nochmal ein paar Tage in Hvide Sande  wollte eigentlich das erste mal auf Makrele mein Glueck versuchen. 
Jemand zur Zeit vor Ort ? 
Beste Gruesse,
Thorben


----------



## Michael_05er (9. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Ich bin derzeit vor Ort, habs aber nicht im Meer versucht. Letzten Montag wurden gut Makrelen gefangen. Seitdem ist das Wetter aber schlechter geworden. Ich würde nicht auf Makrelen wetten...
Barsche gehen leider auch nicht so überragend... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorbs1887 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit vor Ort, habs aber nicht im Meer versucht. Letzten Montag wurden gut Makrelen gefangen. Seitdem ist das Wetter aber schlechter geworden. Ich würde nicht auf Makrelen wetten...
> Barsche gehen leider auch nicht so überragend...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk





Schade, aber Danke fuer die Info.
Hatte heute bereits auf der Webcam mal nachgesehen, da war an der Mole niemand zu sehen.
Evtl dreht sich das Blatt ja noch bis naechste Woche


----------



## bloozer (9. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

yep, habe letzten Montag auch viele Makrelen fangen können. Die Schwärme sind meitens bei Ostwind vor der Mole.
Bradungsangeln läuft auch.

Hat jemand die letzten Wochen schon Steinbutt gefangen?


----------



## rainzor (9. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit vor Ort, habs aber nicht im Meer versucht. Letzten Montag wurden gut Makrelen gefangen. Seitdem ist das Wetter aber schlechter geworden. Ich würde nicht auf Makrelen wetten...
> Barsche gehen leider auch nicht so überragend...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


Bin auch seit heute vor Ort.
Das Barsch nicht läuft, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Nach dem Einräumen noch Mal schnell 2 Std. an den Fjord und mit Made 35 Barsche gezogen, zwischen 5 und 25 cm. Außerdem noch ca. 20 Rotaugen und Rotfedern bis 30 cm. Das sind Stückzahlen, da träumt man in Deutschland von.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Das stimmt allerdings. Petri! Warst du an der Südspitze? Ich versuche es mit der Spinnrute, da sind dir Barsche sogar bei 5cm Ködern vorsichtig und man hat einige Fehlbisse...
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, mit fünf Barschen in zwei Stunden fange ich immer noch besser als daheim, aber ich hab hier auch schon deutlich mehr erlebt... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rainzor (10. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

Moin,
ja, war an der Südspitze. Gummi und Spinner hab ich auch probiert. Gummi wollten sie gar nicht, auf Spinner hab es zwei um die 25cm.
Aber auf Made jeder Auswurf ein Biss. Aber dann eben auch die Kleinen.
Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass hier die natürlichen Köder deutlich mehr Erfolg bringen.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcowol (15. September 2017)

*AW: Hvide Sande Sommer 2017*

So wir sind nun 1 Woche wieder zurück aus Bork Havn und Umgebung. Fazit der Angelei mit Kindern. Sohnemann am Hafenfest in Bork Havn 2. platz mit 4 Fischchen, alle wurde aber in die Freiheit entlassen.
 Angeln am Südufer des Fjords eigentlich nur an 2 Stellen vom Ufer aus möglich, aber hier tummeln sich alle die nicht suchen wollen. Wir haben dann einen anderen Spot gefunden und einen Zufallsbiss eines 62cm Hechts auf die Pose beim Einholen gehabt und diese mit mega viel Glück auch landen können.
 Hvide Sand generell auf Grund der vorhandenen Infrastruktur ganz gut, mit den Kids 4x dort gewesen meist nur bisse von kleinen Merlanen gehabt und die Robben beobachtet und einmal nur die Papas. Bei der Tour ohne Kinder haben wir von der Südmole aus mit Plattfischvorfach, Blei und Wattwurm 1 Scholle und eine Flunder rausgeholt. Jedoch in 6h nicht wirklich ein tolles Ergebnis. Andere Angler hatte auch nicht mehr Glück.
 Brandungsangeln vom Nymindegab Strand aus war auch 2x auf dem Programm, hier nur untermassige Platte welche zum wachsen wieder entlassen wurden.
 Alles in Allem aber ein toller Aktivurlaub und schon allein der Landschaft wegen ein Traum mit Wiederholungsgefahr.
 Ein anonymer Dank gilt hier noch einem fast Einheimischen, welcher uns hilfreich und freundlich Tips gab. Dankeschön falls Du hier mit liest.

 Gruß
 Marco


----------

